# U of Miami: MFA in Motion Pictures



## Operator (Oct 6, 2017)

I was accepted to this school last year, but turned it down because I thought I had a job lined up in Los Angeles. That fell through, so I'm reapplying again this year.


----------



## Nacho (Feb 28, 2018)

I wonder if we are going to hear anything soon.  The notifications on past spreadsheets are kinda all over the place.  Congrats on Chapman, @Operator


----------



## Operator (Feb 28, 2018)

Nacho said:


> I wonder if we are going to hear anything soon.  The notifications on past spreadsheets are kinda all over the place.  Congrats on Chapman, @Operator


Thanks...I was accepted to Miami last year...just so you know the deposit is $500. I couldn't afford it so I had to decline the offer. Glad that happened though, because now I can go to Chapman!


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2018)

Nacho said:


> I wonder if we are going to hear anything soon.  The notifications on past spreadsheets are kinda all over the place.  Congrats on Chapman, @Operator


Did you get a notification yet?


----------



## Nacho (Mar 12, 2018)

Operator said:


> Did you get a notification yet?


Yeah, they sent out an email with a scanned copy of the acceptance letter as a file attachment last Thursday.


----------



## ngs091 (Mar 13, 2018)

I actually got accepted back on February 9th for screenwriting. I was quite happy to have the offer that also included an assistantship award for my 2nd and 3rd year there (which includes a good size stipend for assistant teaching)  and that also included a quite large chunk off of my tuition for those years. I certainly want to go there, but I have 4 of the 6 schools left that I applied at to hear back from. I just want to know what my options are.


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2018)

Just got the acceptance email. Now I have a lot of decisions to make.


----------



## Operator (Mar 13, 2018)

And they're not offering me any GA positions or scholarships. Declined.


----------

